# Hintergrund verändern? Wie?



## anika (26. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Hoffentlich kann mir jemand helfen! Ich möchte gerne den Hintergrund verändern. 
Ich möchte z.b. die Person im Bild ausschneiden und in ein anderes Bild sentzen. Hoffentlich habe ich mich verständlich ausgedrückt. Anbei ein Bild wie es dann aussehen sollte.

Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar


----------



## ShadowMan (26. Juni 2004)

Okay, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe ist das Bild nur ein Beispiel. Jedoch wäre es für uns einfacher dir zu helfen wenn wir das zu bearbeitende Bild hätten.

Sonst such doch im Forum mal nach "freistellen".

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## anika (26. Juni 2004)

danke für die schnelle Antwort! Hier noch ein Bild mit einen sehr unschönen Hintergrund.


----------



## Clubkatze (26. Juni 2004)

Mit´m Lasso ausschneiden un dann mit dem Radiergummi die Hintergrundreste entfernen, fertig - Dauer: Keine 5 Minuten (Anfänger).

http://michael_s.pader.de/puppe.psd


----------



## Waterstorm (26. Juni 2004)

By the way....

Ich haette da auch ma eine Frage zum Lasso Tool bzw Megnetischen Lasso tool. 
Wie kann ich mit dem Magnetischen Lasso absetzen, also ohne das ich die Auswahl beende?


//Edit:

OK rausgefunden how it works...
Einfach Leertaste drücken, dann kommt eine Hand mit dem man dann nach unten scrolle kann.


----------



## da_Dj (26. Juni 2004)

Am besten geeignet zum freistellen sind immer noch Ebenenmasken ...
Mit diesen ist es möglich mit schwarz/weiß Teile einer Ebene unsichtbar oder sichtbar zu machen ohne etwas zu löschen. Somit kannst du Bildbereiche die ausversehen weggeschnitten wurden wieder sichtbar machen ohne immer wieder von vorne anzufangen. Zur genauen Vorgehensweise entweder das Handbuch oder F1 oder die Suche hier ...


----------



## Waterstorm (26. Juni 2004)

Ok ich hab mich auch ma dahinter gesetzt...
Naja und hab als Hilfe dieses Tutorial genommen. Ich hab alles fast genauso gemacht wie dortt beschrieben.  Ich hab dann nur noch die Frau transfomiert bzw. skalliert.

P.s.: Die Größenverhälltniss könnten besser sein, ich weis.

Falls du die .psd haben willst einfach pn schreiben.


----------



## Consti (26. Juni 2004)

Und wenn ich noch kurz was dazu sagen darf:

Bitte die Frau im Boden spiegeln! Der Boden ist sehr spiegelig und dann würde die Frau darin auch zu sehen sein! *g*


----------



## Waterstorm (26. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Consti _
> *Und wenn ich noch kurz was dazu sagen darf:
> 
> Bitte die Frau im Boden spiegeln! Der Boden ist sehr spiegelig und dann würde die Frau darin auch zu sehen sein! *g* *



Hm... ja falls er wissen will es geht einfach Suchfunktion utzen ,hatten das hier schon 

Aber ich wollte nur  damit zeigen wie es aussieht wenn es freigestellt ist und  in Szene gesetzt wurde. *g* Naja auch wenn das mir nicht gut gelungen ist .


----------



## ShadowMan (27. Juni 2004)

Das Freistellen ist dir richtig gut gelungen find ich, aber die Spiegelung ist trotzdem falsch  

Aber darauf kommts in dem Thread ja auch gar ned an 

LG,
Shadow ;-]


----------

